
“The Pleasures and Pains of Coffee” by Honore de Balzac - coloneltcb
http://blissbat.net/balzac.html
======
coloneltcb
"Finally, I have discovered a horrible, rather brutal method that I recommend
only to men of excessive vigor, men with thick black hair and skin covered
with liver spots, men with big square hands and legs shaped like bowling
pins."

